# iPad Mini with Amazon Instant Video app installed vs Fire HD?



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

If Apple comes out with a $200.00 iPad Mini with a 7" retina display, and with the amazon Instant Video app for IOS available for download, is there really any reason to buy a fire HD 7" tablet?  I really don't like the in your face quality of the carousel interface, which includes suggestions for other content, and having to pay $15.00 to opt out on ads.  It seems to me that if Apple does this, they will have one upped amazon on tablets and will create an even greater lead in the tablet market. - Gene


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

With amazon's heavy handed control of the android app ecosystem of the Fire by denying Fire owners access to the Android app store, and at best forcing users to side load apps, isn't this where an iPad Mini could also hurt the Fire in the long run? - Gene


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

As much as I'd like - make that *love* - to have an iPad Mini, I'm not expecting one at the $200 price point. The 4" screen iPod Touch pricing *starts* at $299, after all, for the 32GB model. The 32GB Fire HD is $249.

And at least the Fire allows sideloading of apps - some makers (like Apple and Barnes & Noble) don't allow it at all. A simple sideload of the GO Launcher eliminates the Carousel. I tend to go back & forth between the two.

There are all kinds of rumors - most recent ones say no retina display and prices most likely starting at $299 - maybe $249 to compete with the high-end Fire HD and Nexus 7. And rumor has it invites for "an announcement" will go out on Oct 10 for an Oct 17 event. Guess we'll know in 10 days whether that pans out...


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

As Meemo notes, most of the recent rumors says the iPad Mini will not have a Retina display.

Frankly, that would be a deal breaker for me. I was all set for a Fire HD until I discovered that one of my favorite apps, Vyrso, has to be side-loaded and is very pixelated. An iPad Mini with a lower resolution isn't going to work for reading my books in Logos Bible Study and Vyrso. It looks as though the Google Nexus 7 may be my only viable (for my concerns) option unless the Mini is Retina.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I will most likely go with the Fire HD because of the audio sound quality.  That really is the thing that makes the Fire HD stand out for me.  I thought I heard somewhere that we could get rid of the "You may also like these titles" carousel as well.  If this is the case, what is amazon charging to do that? - Gene


----------



## French (Aug 19, 2010)

The removal of recommendations of what others have bought is going to be a future software update, according to Amazon's post in their user discussion section.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Here is an interesting article on pricing of the iPad Mini.

http://gizmodo.com/5949150/the-single-biggest-question-about-the-ipad-mini


----------

